# Polymer Hathcock has Arrived!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ever since I saw Bill Hayes' Hathcock Target Sniper I knew it was for me. Don't ask me how, I never held one or even saw one in person. I just knew.
Turns out I was right! My Polymer Series Hathcock came in the mail today and it's awesome. It fits my hand like it was custom made for me and is even more accurate than I expected. Bill sent it banded up with Thera Gold and I think the speed of these bands helps in that respect too. Now I see what all the fuss was about regarding Theraband, I might be a convert.
Don't let the "budget" and "polymer" labels fool you. While this is an affordable slingshot there is nothing cheap or cut-rate about it if your goal is hitting whatever you aim at. Sure, the finish isn't muesem quality, but if that's the compromise for this level of performance at a price I can afford than I'll take it. And don't you dare call this slingshot "plastic"! It's dense and strong and heavy and most likely bomb-proof.
It looks like I'm going to have to keep my other slings covered up so they don't get dusty.
Thanks Bill, this slingshot is everything I hoped it would be.
Go and get your own, you will not get a better deal for a better slingshot!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Customer satisfaction at its finest.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool looking shooter. I'm glad you found nirvana. There is really nothing like shooting with one that feels right.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I love my Hathcock too


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the Starboard material Bill was testing right?


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

yet another cracker from bill


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just ordered me a Red target sniper,now the painful wait til I get it begins


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

What no video?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, made one.
Universal means Universal


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

Just received mine last night. Looking forwards to unloading a few dozen shots. Took about 3 days from order placement to sitting on my hand. Thanks for the rapid response.


----------

